# steering issue



## treeroot (6 mo ago)

I have a Kiotti CS2410. Bought it used from a firned last summer. Has around 300hours

A few days ago another person was using the tractor and ended up cutting a large lawn with the left front tire off the rim. The tire was flopping around the rim long enough to cut the tire up. I could see in the lawn where the rim was digging into the ground when they turned. 

Got a new tire on it today and cut some grass. About 45 mins into cutting the grass I noticed it became hard to steer both left and right. When I tried to turn it was hard and the steering wheel would shake a bit. I turned the tractor off and turned the wheels left and right. It seems you can turn the steering wheel, but the tires barely turn. When I turn it on it still does this but not as much.

Any thoughts? Was damage done when it was driven and pushing the rim into the dirt?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello treeroot, welcome to the tractor forum.

A check of the internet indicates the Kioti CS2410 has a bit of a reputation for steering problems as you describe. Most likely you have a stuck valve in the power steering control valve body.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

What year is the tractor?


----------



## treeroot (6 mo ago)

Not exactly sure. I think 2015/2016


----------



## treeroot (6 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Hello treeroot, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> A check of the internet indicates the Kioti CS2410 has a bit of a reputation for steering problems as you describe. Most likely you have a stuck valve in the power steering control valve body.


forgive me, but I’ve been busy. I appreciate the help.

Is the power steering hydraulic or run off a belt? Asking to know if there separate power steering fluid reservoir or is it just the hydraulic fluid level

If it’s run off hydraulics, could I throw some sea foam in to free up the valve?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

treeroot said:


> forgive me, but I’ve been busy. I appreciate the help.
> 
> Is the power steering hydraulic or run off a belt? Asking to know if there separate power steering fluid reservoir or is it just the hydraulic fluid level
> 
> If it’s run off hydraulics, could I throw some sea foam in to free up the valve?


It runs of the tractor's hydraulic system. Seafoam?? - not likely, but it's your tractor. .


----------



## treeroot (6 mo ago)

Well tractor runs fine now??? No issues with the power steering anymore. Im sure it was that stuck valve they are known for and it just let go


----------

